# Good plants for a Betta tank...



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Know of any?

I'm finding it extremely difficult to find any fake plants that are soft enough for my Betta. Of the three silk plants I've bought, he managed to hurt himself on two of them. 


I'm buying him a larger tank today, either a 5 or 6 gallon, and I'm thinking of going for real plants. But what kind of real plants are safe for them? 

Also, how should I go about cleaning the plants when I bring them home? And... exactly how do you put them in a tank? Most plants I've read about say they don't do well just sitting in the gravel. 


I'm sorry, I'm an idiot when it comes to trying something new. xD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, I don't know much about Live plants, but I know that Java Moss is pretty easy NOT to kill.  

Sorry, I don't know much!! Some other people will be able to tell you more.


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

I need something.... taller. He doesn't really have anything to sit on near the top of the tank, aside from the suction cup on the heater. xD


I've looked at Java Moss and Java Ferns. I think I'll get a Java Fern, but I still need a taller plant.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Check out this link.

http://www.aquahobby.com/e_aquarium_plants.php

OH! Also, ask another member, his name is Neenjar. He knows lots about plants.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i dont know this from personal experiance, but ive heard good things about java fern and java moss, and some kinda of floater would be good for the upper portion of the tank.... good luck! im going to plant my sorority tank whenever i get the money to buy the goods!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I just bought some Java Fern yesterday! Mine seems to be dying, but there are new plants sprouting from the tips of the leaves so I tied them down to a rock. I heard they're easy to keep so I bought them. 

I'm also looking for some floating plants.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have a Petsmart near you they should have a big like waterfall tank full of every kind of plant you could ever want and some of them are so tall they go out of the water then back down under water tho the bottom then back up...


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

My Petsmart doesn't carry plants. @[email protected]
I looked today when I bought the 5 gallon tank. 


Petco has them though.... I suppose I'll have to look. I really just wanted to be sure that all aquarium plants would be okay with Betta fish.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

ya my petsmart has that crazy waterfall tank. So cool.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine has the waterfall tank, too! lol


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay for more stupid questions?


How often should I be changing the water in this tank? It's 5 gallons, filtered and heated. I've been asking around elsewhere, but I can't seem to get the same answer from anyone.

I mean... I'm not planning on cycling it because I don't mind having to do complete changes, but everyone answering me is referring to a cycled tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a 4 gallon that I did partial water changes on once a week, then I did a full change once a month. Mine wasn't filtered or cycled either.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I do 100% changes on my 5 gallon once a week. It is un-cycled and unfiltered.


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Guess I'll be fine then. 


In my current tank, I turn the filter on and off; usually off at night and on most of the day. 

We'll see what he thinks about his home doubling in size in a few more hours. =D


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would say that the safest route for plants (espescially in an uncycled tank) would be java fern, java moss and anubias.

*1) They are all low light plants.* 
I have had success with them under low light and even no light. The flourescent that comes with your 20g (hopefully) will totally support them. You should also be able to buy a regular screw-in 'Power Saver' bulb that will fit the hood of your 2 gallon. If your 2 gallon didn't come with a hood, the plants should be okay under low light or even no light. One option is to use an ordinary desk lamp with a power smart bulb.

*2) You don't need heavy fertiliser and/or a specialty substrate for them.*
Some plants are heavy root feeders and pretty much need to be planted in something like Eco-Complete or Flourite. Their root systems also don't take well to being taken out every time you clean. 

The plants I mentioned, however, will actually get rotten roots if buried in the substrate, therefore can be taken out of the tank for cleanings with absolutely no problem. Additionally, they can easily get their boost from a liquid fertiliser because their roots are not covered up by gravel, wheras most plants depend on root systems in the substrate to absorb nutrients from all the waste in the gravel.

*3) They can be easily rooted onto driftwood or rocks.* In fact, its preferable for them. This will also also make it alot easier for you to clean your tank, as you can just pull the driftwood out with all the plants on it for cleaning. Also, it looks really nice and you won't have to worry about arranging each individual plant every time you put them back in your tank. Just drop 'em in and POOF-- instant aquascaping! It's also easier to rearrange the pieces of driftwood to switch it up for your betta.


Good luck and hope I was helpful!

-Kelly


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Mine has the waterfall tank, too! lol


They should put fish or snails in the tank to if they can find a way to keep them from pouring over and keep the fish safe. Then I would go in there and just watch the plants.  lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

sumsum said:


> They should put fish or snails in the tank to if they can find a way to keep them from pouring over and keep the fish safe. Then I would go in there and just watch the plants.  lol


The one I go to has Molly and Platy fry swimming around.

As for snails...HUNDREDS of 'em. I always have to feel for the gg cases before I put them in...learned that the hard way. 8)


----------

